

Ask HN: Tutorials on stock trading 101? - jk8

I took the first step of buying stocks, but I have no idea what I am doing. Can you please share some resources that made you better?
======
AlexBlom
If you want some basic information this guide may help:

[http://www.thegutmangroup.com/books/WelcomeToTheStockMarket....](http://www.thegutmangroup.com/books/WelcomeToTheStockMarket.pdf)

A friend and I are currently revitalizing the website. It covers only the
basic but is written in a fun,, non dry way!

------
charliepark
<http://www.morningstar.com/Cover/Classroom.html> is a set of free online
classes from Morningstar. 172 classes, covering stocks, bonds, funds, etc.

